# 
6     ,    ,       ,    ,    ,     ,      ,  ))) ,  ,         ,  ,   ?       ?  ,         ,   15     )))

----------


## saigak

> ,  ,   ?


,

----------

> 6     ,    ,       ,    ,    ,     ,      ,  ))) ,  ,         ,  ,   ?       ?  ,         ,   15     )))


     .        ,   50    .  ,           . , .      2.

----------


## Bucom

> ,  ,   ?


.     .   /         ()   (  - ).     ,         .

----------


## saigak

> .






> ?  ,         ,

----------


## Bucom

> 


                  (        ).     " " ,    .   .   -            .         ""    .

----------

> -            .


 .                        .

----------

> ""    .


 ,   .       .     .

----------


## Bucom

> .                        .


 .  = ,    (., - , ...,.)
        . "  ,    ."

----------


## Bucom

""  "".  ( )            ,        .      " "    ,     .

----------

,   - ,    15-       ...(((

----------

> = ,    (., - , ...,.)
>         . "  ,    ."


         ?              ....

----------

> ,   - ,    15-       ...(((


 . "  ".

----------

) ,   ))))

----------

2010 . "  " ,       , ,(        ),   .   ,   ( )    .

----------


## Bucom

> ,   ( )    .


          .                (  -  )       . ..    -       .



> #6     " " ,    .


 -     (  ,   ).
    .

----------


## Bucom

.

----------

> ..    -       ..


 :           ?        
     ....

----------

> .


       ,         ....    ?

----------


## Bucom

,    = .     , ., : ,         ,          ,       ( )    = .         =        ,    .   "  "   (      ).   -   ,       ,     ?     .  .       .      ""- "",   - ?

----------


## grebenka

( ): 1    (  ),  2  3   .    ,     ,    , ..  ,      (2   ). ..          ( 1 ,  2 ,  3 ),       .   ,  ,        .     , ,  ,          .   ,      .    .

----------


## Bucom

> ..          ( 1 ,  2 ,  3 ),       .   ,  ,        .


   -  2010 . -   .               . ,        ,  ( )                      .        -     .           .
 ,   -       (  -)?

----------

> .      ""- "",   - ?


   .  ,   ,        ,  .   ,                 (  )       .      ,       .
      ...

----------


## grebenka

> ,   -       (  -)?


    ( ,   )            ,    ( )     ,        2 ,    ,       ,      ,     .             .

----------


## saigak

> ( ,   )


   ...     .

----------


## grebenka

> ...


 ,    "",    ,    ,   ,          -  ,  ,   "-",       ,  ,     .                :Smilie: .     -       -     .  ,   -    ,   .         ,       -  , .

----------


## Bucom

> 


 



> 


     "" (      )   ,   = "". ,  ,    ""      (  -           -    ).             ,       .

----------


## Bucom

> ...     .


    -  (  - )  .

----------


## -

1 .       2    -  ,       1 .   ...  !
  ,     .

----------


## Bucom

> ...  !


  .  ,     (      , "  ").      ,          (    )

----------


## Bucom

(    ):
 17.         ,    
 ,     ()      ,     ()    ,     ,    ,     10                 .            . (  N 27- "  ()      ")

4.                                 ,         :
1)           ,                          ,   ,        ,        ,  ,                     ;
2)                 ,                   ,   ,        .
(. 17,   N 212- "       ,     ,     ")
4.           ,             . (. 28  212-)

----------

> .


         4-   :

8. ,     ,          .                 ,    .

 ,    .    -    .      ,        .

----------


## Bucom

> 


      ,            .
      :
 ,     ()      , **    ()    ,     ,    ,

----------


## Bucom

,  ** -        (     )         -          "",   "   ()  " (       . 17  57-).      (  ),  .1 .4 . 17  212-      ,        ,    -     .. -       .           . ..,   ,   ,   .   -   - ,     ,     . .,  ,    .      ""  ,     .    " "   -     -  .

----------


## Bucom

,      ,   ( 4 )  .

----------

> 


.     :
1.   -1?
2. -1 ,   ,      ""     ?

----------

> ,            .


    ?


> :
>  ,     ()      ,


  ?        ,        . 


> **    ()    ,     ,    ,  .


            ?

----------

> (  ),  .1 .4 . 17  212-      ,        ,


    ?    . 


> -     .. -


       "" ,       ,   ..?


> .           .


   ,    ,         ...


> ..,   ,   ,   .


  .  3 . 34 212-.


> -   - ,     ,     . .,  ,    .      ""  ,     .    " "   -     -  .


,             .    -             .

----------


## Bucom

. ,      ,       .    ,     -   -      .

----------

